# Wanted: Feral in WV



## nimh (Jul 23, 2008)

I am looking for someone that could sell me or give me 2 feral pigeons. I already have 2 white homers but I wanted add some color to my "flock"

I'd prefer e-mail at [email protected] or a PM


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Do they have to be ferals? You could get colored homers, or if you're not particular on what breed of pigeon, I'm sure there are some up for adoption you may be able to get


----------

